# Canon MR-14ex II manual now available.



## Chaitanya (Apr 6, 2014)

There are were a lot of blank spaces left when Canon announce the MR-14ex replacement. Finally now that manual has been available for download, looks like the the MR-14ex II is completely worth it. 

Best bit of improvement is ability to install a 67mm diameter filter in front on the ring flash itself. 
Adjustable brightness of leds. 

here is the link for the manual itself- 
http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/2/0300014702/01/mr-14exii-im-en-fr-es.pdf


----------

